# I've had it with Microsoft...



## Bri (Jun 17, 2006)

I finally had it with Microsoft all together.. namely Windows, Vista is going to be a huge disappointment so I'm bailing out now before the fire. (There's already at least smoke).

I have to use Windows in safe mode right now because I can't update my video driver that keeps failing.

So this is what I posted on Microsofts support forum



> Today Windows just crashed for no apparent reason (in the middle of important work, of course).. and so I find out that the video card driver is corrupted. Tried reinstalling drivers, tried reinstalling hardware; neither did it. So then I eventually found that SP2 needed to be reinstalled, so I looked on Microsoft support, followed their instructions - none of the 3 ways provided worked, because the XP disk I have had SP2 built in, so I could not uninstall it. I was left with having to repair Windows, so I put my disk in  to do that, and selected Repair.. it doesn't really repair anything, rather it just reinstalls the entire platform, but that wasn't the real problem. The real problem was I have to reactivate Windows AGAIN after fixing their problem, so I try that and guess what? "Invalid Serial Number", maximum number of activations exceeded. This is downright rediculous, so now they want me to buy an activation for $90? I don't think so.
> 
> I'm saying hello to MAC and goodbye to platform problems. I couldn't even get tech support without paying $35. I have backed this company through and through and believed in their product for a decade.. no more.



Isn't that rediculous?
I think I've downloaded 10+ virus patches this week. Windows Update is always running.
Anyway, looking forward to getting a gorgeous Mac and seeing what i've been missing out on, I remember using a Mac when I was about 12 at the library, the colorful ones  They were anything but frustrating. I get to be a novice computer user all over again.

Also can anybody tell me if Photoshop will work on Max OSX.. see I really don't know much about it. How about things like a broadband router? Do I need a special one?

Thanks.


----------



## Qion (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry about Microsoft. (Like it's any of our faults) 

The Mac doesn't really need any "special" peripherals anymore. Photoshop actually behaves better on a Mac than on a PC (my opinion). Most mainstream Windows programs are available for a Mac, and if they're not, you can just run Windows on the Mac. It's win-win. If you want to make yourself feel really good about getting a Mac, go to www.apple.com/getamac 

I would suggest milling around Apple's site anyway, to sort of get a feel for what the computers do.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 17, 2006)

One other thing to mention:  Don't expect Mac OS X to do things like you were used to in Windows.  While it's pretty similar, there are some idiosynracies that are different than on Windows.  Like the fact that closing the window from the red button doesn't quit the app (because of the nature of the Finder).  Also that installing applications is usually a matter of just dragging and dropping to the Applications folder on your hard drive....although this is a good thing.. 

Just be open to the Macintosh environment, and it will be a joy to use.  Expect it to work like something that it isn't and prepare to be burdened by self-induced frustration.

Just my two cents on the subject.


----------



## Qion (Jun 17, 2006)

Actually, I would completely agree with you. I have family members that create the stress for themselves working on a Mac. They call my cell phone, and complain to me that something isn't working right. My initial reply is always "Do it like it makes sense." 99% of the time, it works. 

Don't do things the Windows way.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 27, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> Most mainstream Windows programs are available for a Mac, and if they're not, you can just run Windows on the Mac. It's win-win.


It's actually "mac-win."

Ok, sorry,bad joke. On a slightly more serious note, I would recommend visiting the MacOS X page at VersionTracker. Any Windows programs you use that don't have Mac versions? There are usually better, and often cheaper or even free, alternatives available. Apple has a similar page, but I have more luck with VersionTracker.


----------



## fryke (Jun 27, 2006)

Also: You'll need a Photoshop license for Mac OS X. You won't be able to install Photoshop from your Photoshop for Windows installation disk. Look for crossgrade-pricing.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 27, 2006)

And maybe make do with GIMP in the meantime?


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 28, 2006)

If you buy a new Intel mac be aware that the Adobe Creative Suite hasn't been ported to work with the Universal architecture yet so you'll see slower performance till that happens (currently Rosetta is used as a translator so non intel chip apps function on the intel based new macs).

Otherwise welcome, and be sure to go out and buy a two button mouse with a scroll wheel (ditch the one button crap mouse right away!) to ease your transition from windows.


----------



## ergo proxy (Jun 28, 2006)

Made the switch a few years back. A very positive experience so far. I still 
have to use windows xp on a daily basis because of my current job but it's o.k, because I have my macs to return to at home.



			
				Natobasso said:
			
		

> Otherwise welcome, and be sure to go out and buy a two button mouse with a scroll wheel (ditch the one button crap mouse right away!) to ease your transition from windows.


Don't all new Macs(except the Macbook/pro)  come with the mighty mouse?


----------



## powermac (Jun 28, 2006)

I have similar struggles with my office computer, which is XP pro. Almost on a daily basis, the printer needs to be recognized. I don't cruise the net much from work, although that seldom works sufficiently. Productivity is usually hindered by some odd error or something. Although, we got a new tech guy recently, I have seen mild improvement. 

Of course, we all love our Macs here. You will not be disappointed if you make the switch. As you can see, people on this board have lots of information. Any questions you have, you will find the answer to here. 

Depending on how you use your computer, you can expect some initial cost for programs, perhaps office for the mac, and other apps. In the long run, I feel the Mac is cheaper to operate


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 28, 2006)

ergo proxy said:
			
		

> Don't all new Macs(except the Macbook/pro)  come with the mighty mouse?


 And the Mac Mini, don't forget: it's BYO mouse, keyboard, monitor, etc.
Of course, it _does_ have the Apple Remote, but that won't be much help without a mouse or keyboard.


----------



## abraham_aiza (Jun 29, 2006)

sheepguy42 said:
			
		

> And the Mac Mini, don't forget: it's BYO mouse, keyboard, monitor, etc.
> Of course, it _does_ have the Apple Remote, but that won't be much help without a mouse or keyboard.


 OR A MONITOR LOL , I just switched back to mac, back to the wonderful system, of course, windows is needed ad my job, but i have the best of both worlds on my MBP! I say GO FOR IT. OH btw, PPL pls go to the www.wincustomize.com page, into the Mac Vs. Windows article and view the comments, help us, mac fans from  the worst type of pc phobes, the ones that tweak ther GUI to look like OSX!, i obviously went to that page to download a OSX skin and icon package for the fuggly ugly pc image that would get my MBP depressed!!


----------



## davebz (Jul 1, 2006)

Bri, Welcome to the club!  You're gonna like it here.  This board has tons of goodies and great people to help you out.  I first used the mac in college back when we had Mac Quadra's and OS 7.1.  My first was an LC III, then I moved to a Mac IIvx.  Around '98, I switched to Windows and last year, my home-brew PC died after puting up it's last fight with XP and hardware issues.  I got a Mini last August (G4) and now I have a 20 inch intel imac.  All I can say is that I'm never going back to the dark side.

Now, put your feet up, set a spell!  (That's Hick for stay a while)


----------

